# I Made An All-grain Brewing Video



## JoePolvino (11/3/08)

After 2 month of preparation, videotaping, editing, and tweaking, my brewing video is finally done. The purpose was to give people an introductory overview of all-grain brewing, and show the mechanics of making beer using my basement brewery. It is by no means a complete thesis on the subject (there are great resources for this), but may inspire someone or give them that "A-Ha!" revelation when something finally clicks.

The video, in 2 parts, can be seen on my Youtube channel, and please excuse my accent!

-joe


----------



## tangent (11/3/08)

like this? Video

Also: most of the world uses a system called metric. Pounds and ounces are useless to us.


----------



## Screwtop (11/3/08)

Where can I buy a Mash Tune?


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (11/3/08)

Screwtop said:


> Where can I buy a Mash Tune?



I've got an Apple iTun I'm not using if you want it.


----------



## SJW (11/3/08)

Nice work Joe, got to love the mash tune :lol: I suspect that by the end of the boil the irish moss would not be worth a pinch of goat crap after being boiled for 60mins. 
Nice work though

Steve


----------



## browndog (11/3/08)

tangent said:


> like this? Video
> 
> Also: most of the world uses a system called metric. Pounds and ounces are useless to us.



Give the guy a break Tangent jeez......the negativity of some people on here just amazes me.

Excellent work Joe.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## beerguide (11/3/08)

In my opinion any video is a winner. Even if they might have a few errors here and there they all serve one purpose - show people how easy All Grain can be!

Where it not for these boards, my newbish questions/pestering and the assistance of some very friendly people I'd still be in Kit & Kilo world thinking its the Bees Knees. Thankfully (in my opinion) I've been shown the light, which videos like this do also.

Nice work Joe.


----------



## chovain (11/3/08)

tangent said:


> like this? Video
> 
> Also: most of the world uses a system called metric. Pounds and ounces are useless to us.



Ouch - you don't think you're being a bit harsh? You know how annoying it is when American's criticise our measurement system and "correct" our spelling, right? What makes you think it's any less annoying the other way?

The more resources the better, I say! I haven't had a chance to check out the video yet, but I'll be sure to take a look when I get home. Thanks for making the effort, Joe!


----------



## Franko (11/3/08)

Nice work Joe very well put together mate

Franko


----------



## Hutch (11/3/08)

Nice work Joe. 

Yeah, sure it's amusing that he calls it a "Tune", and imperial units annoy the sh1t out of the rest of the world, however it is a fantastic video demonstration of how easy All-Grain brewing is, and he obviously spent a great deal of time putting it together quite professionally.

Give the guy a break.


----------



## Ecosse (11/3/08)

Good work Joe! :icon_cheers:


----------



## reg (11/3/08)

Nice work Joe!!
I am about to take the step to All Grain and have not been to a demo day yet, so a bit anxious about the process.
Videos such as yours make it clear on whats required and clarify the process.
The yeast starter was also a good video!!

Thanks from a novice looking to make better beer..

Reg


----------



## staggalee (11/3/08)

tangent said:


> like this? Video
> 
> Also: most of the world uses a system called metric. Pounds and ounces are useless to us.



Show Joe the video you made on AGing, Tangent. :unsure: 

stagga.


----------



## sinkas (11/3/08)

Where on earth did you get that music!


----------



## tangent (11/3/08)

negative? I made no negative statements, only an observation about outdated measurement units.
and yes, I hate that music too. Yes I am working on an AG video and possibly cartoon as well.


----------



## the_fuzz (11/3/08)

tangent said:


> an observation about outdated measurement units.



Outdated? When did this happen - I think someone should inform the worlds largest economy that their system is outdated :unsure: 

Well done Joe


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (11/3/08)

Whats_Wrong_with_Hahn said:


> Outdated? When did this happen - I think someone should inform the worlds largest economy that their system is outdated :unsure:



:icon_offtopic: 

I am fairly sure that officially, the USA is metric and they have federally legislated conversion tables to accommodate those who don't wish to convert (everybody). No government has had the political strength to enforce a mass conversion of every measuring device yet.

I think that is why their cows don't weigh exactly 1000kgs each. :huh:


----------



## newguy (11/3/08)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> I am fairly sure that officially, the USA is metric and they have federally legislated conversion tables to accommodate those who don't wish to convert (everybody). No government has had the political strength to enforce a mass conversion of every measuring device yet.



Most corporations, particularly those that are international in scope, are metric. But everything that is sold in the states uses the imperial system only. With some exceptions, particularly building materials. There is no such thing as a 1/2" sheet of plywood anymore as the "half inch" sheet you buy isn't actually 1/2" thick. Same goes for all the other 'standard' thicknesses of sheet goods. That also goes for the dimensions of the sheets too (length, width). A 4' x 8' sheet is standard, but again, a 4 x 8 sheet isn't actually 4' wide by 8' long. I think that's because the sheet goods manufacturers have defaulted to metric measurements to be consistent with the rest of the world. The 'big 3' north american automakers (GM, ford and dodge) are also notorious for still using imperial components such as nuts & bolts, although they are starting to use more & more metric parts. But make no mistake, goods in their grocery stores are sold by the ounce & pound, fluid ounce, quart and gallon. You'll never see gas stations with signs displaying the cost of fuel per liter, either.

Canada switched to the metric system in 1975 or 76, and it was initially greeted with a LOT of resistance. For a couple of years, the price of fuel was displayed in both $/gal and $/liter just so that people could understand/see that prices didn't suddenly rise. To this day, goods in grocery stores are still advertised in both $/kg and $/lb. I was raised on the metric system, but I still internally convert km to miles when I'm driving. It just makes more sense to me. At 100 km/h (62mph), I cover 1 mile every minute. So if my destination is 250 km away, I convert that to ~150 miles = 2 hours, 30 minutes. When I started brewing, all the books available to me were written by americans. So when it comes to mashing & fermenting, I'm 100% fehrenheit. I know that a protein rest should be at about 122F, the sacch rest between ~142F - 158F, and mashout is at 167F. Lagers should primary at about 50F, lager at about 35-40F, and ales should ferment at about 65 - 75F. What any of those temperatures is in celcius, I have no idea. But I know that today's high was 11C and it's going down to about -2C overnight. I have no idea what those temperatures are in fehrenheit, though.


----------



## devo (11/3/08)

Good vid Joe. 

kept it clear and simple.


----------



## chovain (11/3/08)

newguy said:


> I was raised on the metric system, but I still internally convert km to miles when I'm driving.



You're ambiunitist!!!


----------



## Julez (11/3/08)

JoePolvino said:


> After 2 month of preparation, videotaping, editing, and tweaking, my brewing video is finally done. The purpose was to give people an introductory overview of all-grain brewing, and show the mechanics of making beer using my basement brewery. It is by no means a complete thesis on the subject (there are great resources for this), but may inspire someone or give them that "A-Ha!" revelation when something finally clicks.
> 
> The video, in 2 parts, can be seen on my Youtube channel, and please excuse my accent!
> 
> -joe



Great work Joe! Have had only a quick look but will check it out more tonight. So much better to see a "real example" than to read it in a book. 

By the way everyone - if you pronounce it in the Germanic way, you would pronouce it mash "toohn" similar to the same way we say "book". See http://german.about.com/library/anfang/blanfang_abc.htm 

:icon_cheers:


----------



## amita (11/3/08)

anybody know where I can buy a meter of 4 by 2???  

well done joe !

cheers amita


----------



## troydo (11/3/08)

metric4us.com

funny site


----------



## newguy (11/3/08)

Mark Chovain said:


> You're ambiunitist!!!



I suppose I prefer that to being called "bi".


----------



## pint of lager (11/3/08)

The yanks are slowly moving to metric, I love it when they use units such as gms/gallon such as when adding salts to water.

We have lots of snakes out this way and they are all imperial rather than metric in length. "Four foot brown" has a resonance to it, rather than "a bit over a metre brown."

Thanks very much Joe for working so hard on the project and posting it up on utube.

All you people that have been thinking of ag, watch the video and then do it!


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (11/3/08)

pint of lager said:


> We have lots of snakes out this way and they are all imperial rather than metric in length. "Four foot brown" has a resonance to it, rather than "a bit over a metre brown."



How long are those things on the end of your legs?

No more, I promise...


----------



## bradmcm (11/3/08)

Julez said:


> By the way everyone - if you pronounce it in the Germanic way, you would pronouce it mash "toohn" similar to the same way we say "book".



The word "tun" is Middle English from Old English in origin, so why would you pronounce it like a modern German would? I'll stick to the English thanks.
<_<


----------



## Cortez The Killer (11/3/08)

I've only watched part 1 - but it was excellent!!! :super: 

Top work! Very nice setup too (I gotta get a brew stand and pump happening one day)

Keep up the good work

Now back to work before my boss finds out I was on youtube <_< 

I not sure why a couple of posters are slagging the video

They say a picture is worth a thousand words ... but a movie is exponentially more

Even though it's in imperial I don't think that the measurements are the most important part - but rather the demonstrated process 

Brewers should be appreciative of the effort that Joe has gone to in putting together a pretty top notch demonstration - rather than pointing out differences of opinion / errors

I can now send this link to people who stare at me blankly when I explain the AG process 

Great work!

Now all we need to do is get Mercs Own to do something similar to host on AHB  

Cheers

Edit: Put in transitive verbs and other grammatical corrections to make this whole thing make sense


----------



## turto77 (11/3/08)

Great work Joe,
I am looking to move to AG, and being able to see the whole process makes it a whole lot easier to comprehend.


----------



## randyrob (11/3/08)

nice work joe! i don't think i could wait 5 weeks for my first all grain tho :icon_cheers: 

Rob.


----------



## Julez (11/3/08)

bradmcm said:


> The word "tun" is Middle English from Old English in origin, so why would you pronounce it like a modern German would? I'll stick to the English thanks.
> <_<




Bugger. It is too, I stand corrected. As they say, assumption is the mother of all F* ups...

In that case, it is "tun", not "tune" :lol: 

I s'pose myself and a few others are guilty of being :icon_offtopic: 

The point is it's a good vid, pronunciations and units of measurement aside. The purpose and usefulness of it is what counts and the contribution Joe has made to this all-consuming activity we all share...Cheers to you mate :icon_cheers:


----------



## staggalee (11/3/08)

pint of lager said:


> The yanks are slowly moving to metric, I love it when they use units such as gms/gallon such as when adding salts to water.
> 
> We have lots of snakes out this way and they are all imperial rather than metric in length. "Four foot brown" has a resonance to it, rather than "a bit over a metre brown."
> 
> ...


 

:icon_offtopic: A very good point there re. snakes.
A 10 inch trouser snake sounds a lot more fearsome than a 25 cm. of the species.
Just thought I`d throw that in  

stagga.


----------



## SJW (11/3/08)

I'm with Tangent, bloody yanks. You put your balls out on a block for long enough......and your going to feel some pain. 
If I was going to post this video link on a web site in another country I would expect a lot worse than what he got here.
Everyone knows he did a great job, so give it to him.

Tune :lol: 

Steve


----------



## Cortez The Killer (11/3/08)

I can't see how putting sh*t on someone whose gone to the trouble of furthering the homebrew experience is in any way productive

Nor can I understand why you would expect such reciprocal treatment on any other homebrew forum


----------



## chovain (11/3/08)

Imagine if we boycotted books for their use of imperial units... I mean, why did John Palmer bother writing that pile of crap?


----------



## troydo (11/3/08)

Just got some "quiet time at work" and watched them both...

TOP WORK!

That video makes me want a march pump so bad!

Thanks joe

Troydo


----------



## joecast (11/3/08)

damn im so tragic. i could watch stuff like this all day. 
nice job joe. only half way through watching so i'll leave it there. thanks!!
joe


----------



## Duff (11/3/08)

Mark Chovain said:


> Imagine if we boycotted books for their use of imperial units... I mean, why did John Palmer bother writing that pile of crap?



Golf clap.


----------



## bonj (11/3/08)

Great video, and you're a natural presenter. I don't care about the units. Anyone with half a brain can convert them easily to whichever units they prefer. 

It's always good to see other's methods. Thanks for posting the link


----------



## Kingy (11/3/08)

Great video!! Nothing like watching a brew day from the comfort of my own home and yes i gotta get myself a march pump they are awesome.
The units didnt even bother me as i wasnt copying a recipe i was enjoying his brewing procedures.

cheers

p.s The retailers should give a discount on the pumps for the month of march :lol:


----------



## Adamt (11/3/08)

Before we bash the imperial system totally, think about what we use every "day" to measure time.

1 year ~=365.25 days
1 day = 24 hours
1 hour = 60 minutes
1 minute = 60 seconds.

Just as stupid as the imperial system.

Say someone hypothetically devised a metric time unit (obviously this isnt possible due to astronomic restrictions on day and year length being fairly well fixed) that worked perfectly and was internationally recognised to be the sane, sensible option. Would it be implemented, how long would it take, and how the hell would you integrate it?

I hate the imperial system, but it's still going to be around for some time.

Edit: Oh yeah, on topic. I'm sure it's a great video! Sounds like people are learning from it, which is brilliant.


----------



## matti (11/3/08)

Watched paart uoone, eet toook liddle time to geet yoused to yoaare axeeent.
Hehe

nice video though once I could make out what you were saying  

Though i cant understand why american wanted to drive on the right side but kept the imperials,
Double standard a bit like ther Aussies that went metric but speaks imperial.
By the way... I'm just short of a six foot swede
hehehe


----------



## Screwtop (11/3/08)

Adamt said:


> Before we bash the imperial system totally, think about what we use every "day" to measure time.
> 
> 1 year ~=365.25 days
> 1 day = 24 hours
> ...




You forgot 1/2 hour and 1/4 hour etc which could technically be decimal .5 and .25 of an hour...........

Oh why do I bother stirring shit...cos the fishin's good I guess :lol:


----------



## Snow (11/3/08)

Joe,

I just checked out your videos. Fantastic work - a real professional effort. As one just getting into all grain brewing I can appreciate the effort you've gone to. You have a great presentation style, too. I checked out the video Tangent posted and it pales in comparison. I don't even know why he bothered posting it.

Of course I have to agree with the comments re music. Man you need to buy some new CDs :lol: 

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## JoePolvino (11/3/08)

Thanks everyone for your comments, both good and bad.

As far as the units of measurement, I can see where there would be frustration, but please keep in mind that if you mute the sound, you'll still get about 90% of the value out of the video. In other words, imperial units don't really affect the process.

For what it's worth, when I was in Australia, I asked why they use metric but refer to automobile efficiency as mileage. The answer: "Because kilometerage sounds stupid." 

Anyway, all the comments have given me material to consider for the next revision. I'm glad people are finding it helpful, but as they say, there is always room for improvement.

Cheers!

-joe


----------



## Insight (11/3/08)

Well done Joe!

One errata: 
You mention the 60 minute hops are "flavour hops" rather than bittering. 

Three other comments:
1. You rinse with water after using your iodophor sanitiser - there's many who would say this defeats the purpose of using a no-rinse sanitiser.
2. You don't utilise temperature control for fermentation. Again, many would say this is the second most important thing in brewing behind sanitation.
3. Four weeks in the primary. Leaving aside arguements about yeast autolysis vs diacetyl takeup - for a beer that reaches terminal gravity after 10 days, do you really see better results pulling the beer after 28 days vs 14?


----------



## matti (12/3/08)

gotto agrree with insight,
Bittering hops are added at 60 min.


> One errata:
> You mention the 60 minute hops are "flavour hops" rather than bittering.


.
It could be all the excitement of being on the www. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## clarkey7 (12/3/08)

:icon_chickcheers: Great stuff Joe,

A top effort. I enjoyed watching an AG brewer in action.

I want a pump too! :icon_cheers: 

PB


----------



## staggalee (12/3/08)

Snow said:


> Joe,
> 
> I just checked out your videos. Fantastic work - a real professional effort. As one just getting into all grain brewing I can appreciate the effort you've gone to. You have a great presentation style, too. I checked out the video Tangent posted and it pales in comparison. I don't even know why he bothered posting it.
> 
> ...



Tangent made and posted a video on AGing?
I missed that one, can someone direct me to it please?
Thanks.

stagga.


----------



## staggalee (12/3/08)

sorry, disregard that.
It`s the one 2nd. post this thread.

stagga.


----------



## BOG (12/3/08)

I'm surprised at the responses of some people here. 
I thought it was great and yes gave me one of those , ah ha moments.

Specifically, I didn't know you could run the pump with the output valve closed. I want a pump.

and I thought a counter flow chiller had to be pumped. Never thought of gravity feed.
Surprised how compact it was to get the wort cold enough in such a short length. You must have very cold tap water.

All in all a great video. Well done.....



Brian


----------



## Hutch (12/3/08)

Hey Joe,

I like your March pump housing. 
Is it possible to post any detailed info and pics of that?
I'm curious how you ventilate it, and what the second push-button switch does.
Cheers,
Hutch.


----------



## joecast (12/3/08)

BOG said:


> Surprised how compact it was to get the wort cold enough in such a short length. You must have very cold tap water.


im guessing that would have had a big impact. New York tap water would be very cold the last few months.


----------



## brettprevans (12/3/08)

Mark Chovain said:


> Imagine if we boycotted books for their use of imperial units... I mean, why did John Palmer bother writing that pile of crap?


Palmer's 3rd edition has both imperial and metric. so take from that what you will 


Edit: Oopss forgot to mention that its a good watch. thx for the video. I also dont remember him saying that the video and method was infalable.


----------



## chovain (12/3/08)

citymorgue2 said:


> Palmer's 3rd edition has both imperial and metric. so take from that what you will



Aren't half the inline conversions wrong?


----------



## tangent (12/3/08)

1st - I only posted a link to an AG brewing video already out there. It's made by a seppo called Krotchrot. Dunno why you're bagging it Snow??, you're being too negative!

2nd - I can't wait for decimal time.

3rd - Let's start using chains, fathoms and leagues as well? The guy's posting on an AUSSIE site with a unit of measurement we don't use. How many of you measure your grist in pounds then add gallons of water?

4th - I never said it was shit or negative (you kids are too antsy), just informing the person who made the video that the rest of the world apart from a few old farts use a system called metric. We shouldn't have to convert into chains, fathoms or leagues.


----------



## browndog (12/3/08)

tangent said:


> 1st - I only posted a link to an AG brewing video already out there. It's made by a seppo called Krotchrot. Dunno why you're bagging it Snow??, you're being too negative!
> 
> 2nd - I can't wait for decimal time.
> 
> ...



I guess that is a good example of not getting your original intent across Tangent, if people think it quacks like a duck, then it to them, it must be a duck. 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## staggalee (12/3/08)

It might be too late, Tangent. 
You`re already 2 fathoms deep in the poo.
{That`s 12 feet or 3.6m.} :lol: 

stagga.


----------



## domonsura (12/3/08)

ffs guys.......is there ANYTHING you won't argue about? geeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzz..........

Metric/Imperial.........It's all beer so WHO REALLY CARES?


----------



## staggalee (12/3/08)

hey de ho Kiwi . What`s happening?

stagga.


----------



## djackal (12/3/08)

That was a supurb video despite the critisism. Well presented, no bull sh!te just to the point and made no asperations as being the one and only way of doing things.

Extremely Professional and exactly what I needed to see to reiterate why I do things and gave me ideas as to how to improve my set-up and processes.

Well done and thank You


----------



## tangent (12/3/08)

> deep in the poo


 :unsure: oh no!


----------



## SJW (12/3/08)

Balls to em Tangent I am with u


----------



## staggalee (12/3/08)

tangent said:


> :unsure: oh no!



And I can`t help you cause I`ve never been there  

stagga.


----------



## JoelRichard (12/3/08)

tangent said:


> like this? Video
> 
> Also: most of the world uses a system called metric. Pounds and ounces are useless to us.



This should make pounds and ounces more useful.
http://www.digitaldutch.com/unitconverter/
I use it all the time, since a lot of recipes I use are made by americans.


----------



## pbrosnan (12/3/08)

tangent said:


> 1st - I only posted a link to an AG brewing video already out there. It's made by a seppo called Krotchrot. Dunno why you're bagging it Snow??, you're being too negative!
> 
> 2nd - I can't wait for decimal time.
> 
> ...


----------



## JoePolvino (12/3/08)

Hutch said:


> Hey Joe,
> 
> I like your March pump housing.
> Is it possible to post any detailed info and pics of that?
> ...


Hello Hutch.

The pump enclosure is a plastic box typically used for enclosing an electrical junction outdoors. One switch powers the pump and the other powers the ventilation fan. The fan is mounted inside and blows air out the back side, toward the brew rack in the video. I drilled a bunch of holes in the bottom to provide fresh air. When the pump runs, I run the fan and leave it running after the pump is off to cool the inside. I could have used a 3-position switch as well (off, fan only, fan+pump).

I'll try to get some pictures up, or maybe a short video.

-joe


----------



## hughman666 (13/3/08)

tangent said:


> The guy's posting on an AUSSIE site with a unit of measurement we don't use.



oh dear me, you wouldn't happen to be one of those people still driving around with the australian flags sticking out of your car from australia day, would you <_< 

c'mon tangent, show a little tolerance and understanding that the rest of the world doesn't operate in the way you expect. i think we all know how to find a metric/imperial conversion tool on the web.

joe has posted this with no apparent agenda other than hoping to help out people looking to make the transition to AG.

thanks joe, this is a great contribution to the brewing community. the info does contain a couple of mistakes but they're no different to the ones i "learned" from on this very forum over the past few years.

anything that raises the profile of AG should be good news for us!


----------



## milpod (13/3/08)

Thanks Joe.

I know,I enjoyed watching it glass in hand  I also learnt why the yanks call them turkey fryers.

Go figure,I thought the turkey was baked.


----------



## JoePolvino (13/3/08)

hughman666 said:


> anything that raises the profile of AG should be good news for us!


Thanks. The criticism doesn't bother me at all. I also use 110 volts and the NTSC broadcast standard, but nobody criticised that (yet)! 

Regardless of the units of measure, the goal of the video is to expose people to all-grain brewing by documenting an entire all-grain process, and based on feedback, it hits the mark. Someone interested in making a batch would, of course, use a recipe having units of measure for the locale. Hopefully, people can see past the few mentions of imperial measurements, and see the process for what it is.

-joe


----------



## bonj (13/3/08)

You're spot on there Joe. Back in the day, Nikola Tesla did a stack of experiments on electricity... he published all sorts of data to back up his decision that 240 volts at 60 hertz was the best system for electrical distribution, but it seems very few actually adopted it. Australia uses 240V at 50Hz, USA [email protected] It would be nice if the whole world used the same standards for everything. I do find it amusing though, that drug dealers seem to universally work in metric, no matter where they are. :lol:

I have a little conversion program I originally wrote for SWMBO to convert recipes, which has expanded to become quite a useful utility for just about everything. It even converts between USA and Australian bra sizes :icon_chickcheers: 
(See, we can't even agree on that!)

It's just a simple console program, but if anyone wants it, let me know. I have compiled it on Linux and Windows. Or you can have the source and compile it for anything you want.



JoePolvino said:


> Thanks. The criticism doesn't bother me at all. I also use 110 volts and the NTSC broadcast standard, but nobody criticised that (yet)!
> 
> Regardless of the units of measure, the goal of the video is to expose people to all-grain brewing by documenting an entire all-grain process, and based on feedback, it hits the mark. Someone interested in making a batch would, of course, use a recipe having units of measure for the locale. Hopefully, people can see past the few mentions of imperial measurements, and see the process for what it is.
> 
> -joe


----------



## chovain (13/3/08)

Bonj said:


> It's just a simple console program, but if anyone wants it, let me know. I have compiled it on Linux and Windows. Or you can have the source and compile it for anything you want.



Or, if you type something like "10 lb in kg" or "68f in c" into Google, it'll do the conversion for you.


----------



## Screwtop (13/3/08)

Bonj said:


> I have a little conversion program I originally wrote for SWMBO to convert recipes, which has expanded to become quite a useful utility for just about everything. It even converts between USA and Australian bra sizes :icon_chickcheers:



For those who enter recipe ingredients in cups, go with Bonj's Bra Size Converter :lol: For those with Beersmith, if your units are set to metric simply enter the amounts in whatever and it will convert automatically to metric from US units, ie enter 5 Gal in your Batch Size it will automatically convert to 18.93 litres.

Thought the vid was useful to newbs, I remember what a help watching the Basic Brewing DVD was for me. Removed a lot of the mystery. 

But 110V Joe, have never heard a Mash Tun called a Toon on any of the US podcasts :lol: 

Screwy 


Disclaimer: This was posted in jest, interpretation of anything serious was never intended nor should any part of this post other than the Beersmith Information be constued as seriousness in any way.


----------



## chovain (13/3/08)

Screwtop said:


> But 110V Joe, have never heard a Mash Tun called a Toon on any of the US podcasts :lol:



And to open a whole new can of worms: There's a new girl who started working in my local cafe today, and it turns out she's a _very_ recent arrival from Germany. I happened to be wearing a brewing T-Shirt with "High Krausen" on it, and I figured if anyone knew how to pronounce it, she would.

She said something very closely resembling "kɾaʊˈzən" (first syllable rhymes with "cow").

I mentioned that some people think it should be pronounced "krɔɪˈzən" (first syllable rhymes with "toy"), and there might be an umlaut over the "a"? She shook her head and said, "No, it's spelled like that, and it's 'kɾaʊˈzən'. 

Sure enough, online dictionaries list krausen (meaning "ruffles" or "frills"), not krusen (or kraeusen). The singular with definite article ("die krause"), can be heard here.

Basically, I reckon my way of pronouncing it (kraʊˈsən), while having half the consonants wrong (the 'r' and the 's' should be 'ɾ' and 'z'), at least gets the vowels right . "krɔɪˈsən" is just weird, though, and I have no idea where it came from... YMMV 

Edit: Fex my spollung


----------



## SJW (13/3/08)

So its me Screwy and Tangent only who can see the funny side to this post. I think everyone will agree that he has gone to a hell of a lot of trouble and done a top job, but posting it on an Aussie thread in US Units and calling the Tun a Toon cracks me up. Dont take this personally Joe but IMO from what I have read and heard on podcasts the Yanks have some pretty out there idea in relation to mash brewing. I love how the yanks think they are the only one's in the world and everyone else should follow their lead. Like the WORLD SERIES in baseball would be correct if the world was the USA.
Anyway I love the yanks. This was just a good laugh and some good info.

Steve


----------



## Snow (13/3/08)

I don't love "the yanks" but I do love some individual yanks.

- Snow


----------



## Cortez The Killer (13/3/08)

German wikipedia http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kr%C3%A4usen

Lists it as Krusen

So I imagine it is actually pronounced kroy-zen

Cheers

Edit: Just found an article about Krusening http://byo.com/departments/1550.html
Never heard of the term / process before


----------



## chovain (13/3/08)

Cortez The Killer said:


> German wikipedia http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kr%C3%A4usen
> 
> Lists it as Krusen



Now I'm thoroughly confused. Any of the German brewers feel like adding anything?

I still reckon it should be pronounced kɾaʊˈzən, since we don't spell it with the umlaut (nor do we use the latin transliteration, kraeusen). That said, I won't be so hard on those who call it krɔɪˈzən any more.


----------



## Henno (23/3/08)

I watched this vid as a newcomer to the all grain scene and loved it. The units didn't worry me as I just wanted to see the process so if he had of been saying kilos I would have ignored it anyway. 

What did make me laugh is that when I first clicked 'play' the timing of when utube locked up made it sound like Joe was saying, "Hi, I'm Joe Polvino and I'm a Ho"

I'm sure you're not a Ho Joe and thanks for the vid. If only I could get more of the same. I'm off to watch the one on the yeast starter now.

Henno


----------



## InCider (23/3/08)

Thanks Joe! A great vid & I really appreciate the time you took to do it. :icon_cheers: 

Cheers,

Sean.


----------



## Maxt (23/3/08)

Yes I was a bit bemused by 'kroi-sen' when I was calling it 'krow-sen', but then, I still like 'wort', better than the proper, 'wert'.

Oh, and Bonj, as for metric drug dealers, I was under the impression that it was a mixture:
grams, ounces, pounds, kilos....very fair really


----------



## Screwtop (23/3/08)

Pronoun cing it prop ly makes much better beer, every body no's that. Get dat Vert outa dat Toon and make bier fcuk ya.

Disclaimer: :lol: Ah say, ah say, that was a joke son!


----------



## bonj (24/3/08)

Maxt said:


> Oh, and Bonj, as for metric drug dealers, I was under the impression that it was a mixture:
> grams, ounces, pounds, kilos....very fair really


Really? I was going off 2nd hand information there, so you're probably right. It probably depends on what they're selling too, and the concentration of said substances. :lol:


----------

